# Shoulder overhaul



## New River Rat (May 11, 2016)

I just thought I’d drop in and let ya’ll in on my progress. About 10 days ago, I had a total right shoulder replaced. A lifetime of wearing a big red “S” on my chest caught up with me. A body that ain’t wore out when I die hasn’t been used enough. So I’m on track. Also, the osteoarthritis didn’t help. I ain’t started therapy yet, but I’m chomping at the bit.
Anyway, years ago I entered what I consider a “trophy” phase of smallmouth. If it ain’t 18”es or so, I don’t care to catch it. I do not need numbers of dinks. I’ve learned as much as I could about big smallies habits and habitat, and that’s how I fish. This equates to LOTS of fruitless casts in the course of an outing, but it’s got to be done. I had a crankbait bite going once and estimated that I had made between 800-900 casts in about 6 hours. Any wonder I’m wore out? This is giving me a new lease on fishing, and after I have the left shoulder done, look out fat gals!!!


----------



## JMichael (May 11, 2016)

Good luck with the physical therapy, it's usually not one of the more fun things in life to be doing. LoL


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2016)

Wow! I guess no more complaining about my torn rotator cuffs.......you win!

Nice to see you getting back to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (May 11, 2016)

Been partially there, take it slow, make sure you are doing the correct exercises, and pushing it too hard will set you back.

But it will be a memory, soon.

Best wishes.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 11, 2016)

Getter Done just take it slow


----------



## richg99 (May 11, 2016)

Get well. When it comes to the therapy...remember...the pain is your friend.

richg99


----------



## Fire1386 (May 13, 2016)

Pre-medication before the physical therapy is your friend also..... Good luck and hopefully you are back on the water soon after those fat ladies....


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (May 13, 2016)

New River Rat said:


> I just thought I’d drop in and let ya’ll in on my progress. About 10 days ago, I had a total right shoulder replaced. A lifetime of wearing a big red “S” on my chest caught up with me. A body that ain’t wore out when I die hasn’t been used enough. So I’m on track. Also, the osteoarthritis didn’t help. I ain’t started therapy yet, but I’m chomping at the bit.
> Anyway, years ago I entered what I consider a “trophy” phase of smallmouth. If it ain’t 18”es or so, I don’t care to catch it. I do not need numbers of dinks. I’ve learned as much as I could about big smallies habits and habitat, and that’s how I fish. This equates to LOTS of fruitless casts in the course of an outing, but it’s got to be done. I had a crankbait bite going once and estimated that I had made between 800-900 casts in about 6 hours. Any wonder I’m wore out? This is giving me a new lease on fishing, and after I have the left shoulder done, look out fat gals!!!



I do wish you good luck. Your going to need it. I know of two people that have had it done and results were horrible. One had it done twice and is now still in pain with no better movement. The other had it done and it popped out 3 times. They now do not have a shoulder joint at all. Had to have it removed.
Not trying to throw the fear of hell into you but do exactly what the dr says. Get those muscles tightened up and work that rehab. its going to be slow and frustrating. Think of all those fish calling for you.......
Take care
Mike


----------



## GTS225 (May 14, 2016)

I visit a hot-rodding board frequently, and one of the other posters has an appropriate tag line.
Let's see if I can word this right;

"Life is not meant for you to arrive at the pearly gates with a well-preserved, pristine body. You should come in sliding sideways, spraying gravel, and screaming, YEE-HAW, what a ride!"

Seems to me to be a certain amount of truth in that.

Get well, don't hurt yourself during rehab.

Roger


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (May 14, 2016)

GTS225 said:


> I visit a hot-rodding board frequently, and one of the other posters has an appropriate tag line.
> Let's see if I can word this right;
> 
> "Life is not meant for you to arrive at the pearly gates with a well-preserved, pristine body. You should come in sliding sideways, spraying gravel, and screaming, YEE-HAW, what a ride!"
> ...



Well said..... Give it all you got...


----------



## richg99 (May 14, 2016)

At age 76, I see my doctor once a year. He calls me his "most boring patient"...and I like it!

Last time there, I told him that I intended to..... "Wear Out"....."not Rust Out".

Keep on keeping on!

richg99


----------



## New River Rat (May 15, 2016)

GTS225 said:


> "Life is not meant for you to arrive at the pearly gates with a well-preserved, pristine body. You should come in sliding sideways, spraying gravel, and screaming, YEE-HAW, what a ride!"
> Roger



This has been a mantra of mine for years. I gots this body, now watch me use it up. Excuse me, I need to be fitted for a new shirt with this:


----------



## New River Rat (May 19, 2016)

I went for my post op follow up, I'm doing great. Some range of movement, not much pain, even without the meds. I called the boss lady and told her I wanted to try working tomorrow. My goal is nothing physical, little thought.


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (May 19, 2016)

New River Rat said:


> I went for my post op follow up, I'm doing great. Some range of movement, not much pain, even without the meds. I called the boss lady and told her I wanted to try working tomorrow. My goal is nothing physical, little thought.


 =D> =D>  
That's great to hear...


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 24, 2016)

Had the other shoulder replaced last Monday, doing great. Hey, anyone seen my shirt with the big red "S"?


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2016)

glad things are going well for you! :beer:


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 27, 2016)

Glad to hear you are recovering.

I had both knees replaced within the past year. The doctors and therapists told me I was abnormal and told me not to talk to other patients about my recovery. Had the surgeries on a Tuesday and by the following Monday I was walking in for my first therapy session carrying my walker. They told me to at least use a cane for my Wednesday appointment, I carried it in too. Went in for my 2 week post-op check up with the dr. and he commented to another dr., "he's two weeks out of surgery and watch him walk". No cane, no limp, nothing. If you didn't know I had the surgery, you couldn't tell.Therapy is normally 8 weeks and released back to work after 3 months. I was back to work in three weeks and done with therapy in 4 weeks, for both knees. 

In my opinion, the bone on bone grinding from walking a couple miles per day for work was far worse than muscle pain after surgery. Muscle pain goes away, bone on bone never goes away. Maybe being an infantry machine-gunner in the Marine corp made me tolerant of bone on bone pain and muscle pain non-existent. 

I agree, I will wear out this body and still follow the good book.


----------



## sharphook (Jan 2, 2017)

Have a friend with your mindset get her 3 rd knee replacement she's 58!!!!!!


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 11, 2017)

OK, I've only had the Ride out 5 times, that was between surgeries.Jon boat season is over, so let's see if I can wear this thing out (yak & shoulders).


Ready to rock!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ttexastom (Apr 14, 2017)

Hope you get well soon, it is a bummer to be laid up when fish are biting.


----------

